# Black Mouth Cur as LSG or farm dog and a general LSG question



## kaywould (Jan 29, 2018)

#1 We have two dogs currently.  These are indoor dogs.  I want to get a dog (or 2) that will sleep outside with the poultry currently (hopefully pigs in the near future).  What are others experiences with having some indoor dogs and other dogs that are outside all the time.  Do the dogs outside seem cool with this arrangement, if that is all they ever know?

#2 We have a 2.2 acre lot.  The animals are in a fenced in area that is about an acre.  We have chickens and ducks and turkeys.  Have had pigs before and that is in the plans for the near future.  I'm in South Carolina and where I am the main predators seem to be stuff like raccoons and possums and foxes and coyotes and hawks.  I would like to get a dog (or two if it is preferable for them to have a companion) as a farm dog/livestock guardian.  From my research on true livestock guardian breeds, they all seem to bark  A LOT.  We have neighbors and that will not be cool with them or my wife.  Basically I just need something that will sleep outside in the barn (the birds are in their own separate coops/run that we close at night but they free range during the day) and be a presence in the yard to guard against predators at night and during the day.  I'm looking for something bred for some farm/livestock characteristics but not necessarily needing acres to roam and going to bark all night if a leaf blows in the wind.  In my research I came across Black Mouth Cur or Mountain Cur and they seemed to fit what I was needing.  Catahoula Leopard Dogs are plentiful around here and seemed also to fit the bill. Curious what others recommendations were based on my situation and specifically what peoples experiences are with Cur.

Thanks!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 29, 2018)

Depending on how much time you spend around the farm, you might look into English Shepherds. We have one and love her as a farm dog. 

We also have an Anatolian Shepherd and she isn’t a barker. If she barks, there’s something to bark at.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 29, 2018)

I at one time thought about a BMC as our farm dog and in fact was on a list for a litter last summer....for 2 females, but then I found a few things out that changed my mind. The BMC has a very strong prey drive and are born to hunt....mainly squirrel in this area....and are hole diggers, this info came from the breeder....and they naturally kill cats....so, I chose to go with a GSD and hopefully her and the other animals will get along, but if not then, after the animals are shut in at night, turn her out in the common fenced area to be night "Guard"....we have 3 goats, 10 chickens, 12 ducks, and 2 outside cats.....i just wanted to share my experience....but, I have never owned one so I sure can't swear to it.....but, it might be worth knowing that beforehand.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 29, 2018)

I’ll add that my ES has prey drive BUT has never bothered the cats that I had when I brought her home as a pup or kittens I’ve introduced to her as “mine.” She literally understands that word and will let them sleep with her! We didn’t get chickens until after she was an adult so I can’t speak to her on that as we don’t freerange. (I’ll explain in a sec.) I have seen a fox in our pasture (we have 42 Acres) and my ES lair just in front of my coops to keep herself between the fox and my hens. Note: ES are very sensitive and the slightest change in tone has their attention. 

My Toli ignores the chickens but follows me as I do chores. She’s 7 mos old. I don’t know for sure what she’d do if one got out though. She seems to ignore the cats for the most part and will let them eat her food. (The cats have food. Some choose to eat dog food. Crazy cats!) 

We have a German Shepherd Mix that was a rescue. She had been in three shelters with numerous homes before we adopted her at the age of approx 1. Her prey drive is crazy and she will kill a chicken the second I turn my back. For this reason, my chickens all have coops with runs or are in the moveable tractors. She also “eyes” some of the cats on occasion. I have seen her chase them but she calls off with commands. I had a sick cat in the house for a week around Christmas and she never acted like she thought twice. He even slept on the bed with her. We think she was on her own for awhile and had to catch her own food as she was in horrid shape when we got her. (Someone should have been prosecuted!) We have been very careful with her training and the only thing I haven’t been able to control is the chickens. On that note, I won’t hesitate to have another GSD in the future. I love the breed and would probably rescue another!


----------



## kaywould (Jan 30, 2018)

Last year something, probably coyotes, killed 4 adult turkeys at night.  Stupid birds didn't go into their pen and some of them decided to sleep on the ground.  Next morning a few heads and feathers and everything else was gone.  For the most part haven't had trouble with critters, just from having our dogs that sleep indoors, but spend a fair amount of time playing outside and their sent being around.  We have some hawks around.  The raccoons and possums seem to avoid our place.  Our pen isn't impregnable but they haven't taken the time to figure a way to break in.  Our property now isn't fenced so predators can come onto the yard pretty easily.

We are building a house and in the new house the area the birds and hopefully pigs, roam will be bigger, bit still only about an acre and that acre is fenced in.  Just need something that can be out there during the day and night and at least keep a look out on everything.  Needs to be a breed that will be fine being outside all the time, and fine with only having an acre to roam.  

My two dogs now are a black lab mix and a hound mix.  They play with the chicks and adults and never have killed a bird.  But they sleep indoors so no help at night.  Maybe I'm overthinking it and just about any dog that wont kill the birds will be a decent enough deterrent to predators during the day and night just by their presence and barking if anything gets close.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 30, 2018)

It would depend on the predators....coyotes usually hunt in groups, so a single animal would be an exception and they will work together against a single dog. If ya pen the animals up at night, then the dog or dogs could police the common area. Labs and hounds are hunting dogs and can do very well outside except in the extreme cold, but if a house with dry hay is available they can stand pretty harsh conditions. It is really up to you and the choice ya make on that issue, but if ya want a full time guardian, then a guardian dog or pair would be the answer with appropiate fencing....remember, fencing is to keep your animals contained and will not keep a hungry predator out per se....they will climb, dig, and jump most of the fences used...it should only be considered a barrier....


----------



## kaywould (Jan 30, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> It would depend on the predators....coyotes usually hunt in groups, so a single animal would be an exception and they will work together against a single dog. If ya pen the animals up at night, then the dog or dogs could police the common area. Labs and hounds are hunting dogs and can do very well outside except in the extreme cold, but if a house with dry hay is available they can stand pretty harsh conditions. It is really up to you and the choice ya make on that issue, but if ya want a full time guardian, then a guardian dog or pair would be the answer with appropiate fencing....remember, fencing is to keep your animals contained and will not keep a hungry predator out per se....they will climb, dig, and jump most of the fences used...it should only be considered a barrier....



I hear you.  I would love to get a LSG breed and get the benefits of a breed that naturally guards my animals.  I just don't think my space is big enough for a real LSG breed.  The penned in area is only around an acre in size.  Is my assumption correct that 2 Great Pyrenees are not going to enjoy paroling an acre, maybe 2 acres, if we give them access to the rest of the yard?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 30, 2018)

I have never dealt with any of the LGDs, but it is my understanding that they prefer a large area to roam in....however, if appropriate fencing is in place they can be contained in smaller areas, because they will guard the animals that are within that area. There are some here that can sure give ya those definitive answers and I'll tag some to join in and answer them for ya... @Southern by choice , @Mike CHS , @Baymule , @frustratedearthmother , @babsbag ....there are quite a few more, but these will be able to give ya a much better answer than me....


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 30, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH @kaywould  So glad you joined us. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

Oh, if you haven't done so already, PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. Old folks like me   will never remember from this thread. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 30, 2018)

I have two Catahoula/Black Mouth Cur dogs that are EXCELLENT farm dogs. I tell them to check on their sheep and they go around the perimeter of their enclosure. I tell them to check the property line & they go run our 5 acres. On several occasions they have run off a coyote. They are extremely gentle with all of my livestock, chickens included and are lovebugs when we tell them it is okay. But when they are on duty, the sound vicious and snarl, bark etc until we tell them okay. On several occasions they have cornered a stray dog until we got there to investigate. For me, we are sold on them as farm dogs. Not sure if we'd leave them outside all the time, ours come in at night but we sleep with the window always open so they still alert us. As we are in Colorado, they do not do well outside with their short coats. I will try to find a picture of them & attached it!


----------



## kaywould (Jan 30, 2018)

Alexz7272 said:


> I have two Catahoula/Black Mouth Cur dogs that are EXCELLENT farm dogs. I tell them to check on their sheep and they go around the perimeter of their enclosure. I tell them to check the property line & they go run our 5 acres. On several occasions they have run off a coyote. They are extremely gentle with all of my livestock, chickens included and are lovebugs when we tell them it is okay. But when they are on duty, the sound vicious and snarl, bark etc until we tell them okay. On several occasions they have cornered a stray dog until we got there to investigate. For me, we are sold on them as farm dogs. Not sure if we'd leave them outside all the time, ours come in at night but we sleep with the window always open so they still alert us. As we are in Colorado, they do not do well outside with their short coats. I will try to find a picture of them & attached it!



Cool. I’m in coastal South Carolina so the cold isn’t a big issue here. Actually had a second duck die today. Getting killed by something during the day. Probably hawks, but not sure because hard to tell once the dog finds the carcass before us. Here’s a photo of a wound on a duck that survived


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 30, 2018)

Heres an assortment. No real good photos. 
I’ve seen then shred quite a few racoons too. They can do some damage.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2018)

We have 8 acres and 2 Great Pyrenees. We got our female when we lived in town on a small lot. We raised the fence 3 feet to keep her in and she did just fine. She still prefers "her" back yard and we ran fence to connect the sheep pasture to the back yard to make her happy. Both dogs live outside 24-7. The male jumps fences and goes where he wants, but doesn't jump out to leave the property. He sleeps on the porch at night, but mostly patrols the property. He asks to come in sometimes and sprawls out in the floor, but goes back out when we go to bed. 

Both dogs bark. That is their warning to keep predators away, along with garbage trucks, motorcycles, people outside in their own yards, the neighbor's lawn mowers, other dogs barking, coyotes, raccoons, and anything else they don't like. If that is an issue for you, skip the GP's.

Black Mouth Curs and Catahoula Leopards are both awesome dogs. Usually used on cattle or hunting feral hogs around here. If you got one or two as puppies, there should be no reason that you couldn't train them to guard your poultry. Just be advised that it can be a process, they are puppies for 2 years and can go stupid and chase chickens. It doesn't mean that they will ALWAYS chase chickens. Do not leave them unsupervised with the poultry free ranging until THEY and YOU know they won't chase the birds.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Jan 31, 2018)

I have had mt curs and an airedale. I liked the Airedale better. With him and my horse I haven't had any trouble With losing animals.


----------



## kaywould (Jan 31, 2018)

Appreciate all the input. Looking up all I can on these breeds and seeing what is available in my area.
Thanks


----------

